# Der Pefekte Tag für Mann und Frau



## Katzun (26 Dez. 2007)

*Der perfekte Tag für eine Frau:*


08.15 Mit Schmusen und Küssen geweckt werden

08.30 2 Kilogramm weniger als am Vortag wiegen

08.45 Frühstück im Bett mit frisch gepresstem Orangensaft und Croissants, Geschenke öffnen, z.B. teuren Schmuck vom aufmerksamen Partner ausgewählt

09.15 Heißes Bad mit Duftöl nehmen

10.00 Leichtes Workout im Fitnessclub mit hübschem, humorvollem persönlichem Trainer

10.30 Gesichtspflege, Maniküre, Haare waschen, Kurpackung in den Haaren einwirken lassen, fönen

12.00 Mittagessen mit der besten Freundin im In-Lokal

12.45 Die Ex-Frau oder Ex-Freundin des Partners begaffen und feststellen, dass sie 7 kg zugenommen hat.

13.00 Einkaufen mit Freunden, unbegrenzter Kreditrahmen.

15.00 Mittagsschlaf

16.00 Drei Dutzend Rosen werden angeliefert mit einer Karte von einem geheimen Bewunderer

16.15 Leichtes Workout im Fitnessclub, gefolgt von einer Massage durch einen starken, aber freundlichen Typen der sagt, daß er selten einen solchen perfekten Körper massiert hat

17.30 Outfit aus der Auswahl teurer Designer-Klamotten anprobieren und vor dem Vollkörperspiegel eine Modenschau veranstalten

19.30 Candle Light Dinner für zwei Personen, gefolgt von Tanzen, verbunden mit Komplimenten

22.00 Heisse Dusche, Körperpflege (alleine)

22:50 Ins Bett getragen werden, kuscheln und schmusen (nur notfalls GV)

23.15 In seinen starken Armen einschlafen.




*
Der perfekte Tag für einen Mann:*


06.00 Wecker klingelt

06.15 Einen geblasen bekommen

06.30 Großer befriedigender Morgenschiß, dabei den Sportteil der Zeitung lesen

07.00 Frühstück: Rumpsteak und Eier, Kaffee und Toast, zubereitet von einer nackten Hausangestellten.

07.30 Limousine kommt an

07.45 Einige Gläser Whiskey auf dem Weg zum Flughafen.

09.15 Flug in Privatjet

09.30 Limousine mit Chauffeur zum Golf Club (Unterwegs einen geblasen bekommen)

09.45 Golf spielen

11.45 Mittagessen: Fast Food, 3 Bier, eine Flasche Dom Perignon

12.15 Einen geblasen bekommen

12.30 Golf spielen

14.15 Limousine zurück zum Flughafen (einige Gläser Whiskey)

14.30 Flug nach Monte Carlo

15.30 Nachmittagsausflug zum Fischen, Begleiterinnen sind alle nackt.

17.00 Flug nach Hause, Ganzkörpermassage durch Verona Feldbusch

18.45 Scheißen, Duschen, Rasieren

19.00 Nachrichten anschauen: Michael Jackson umgebracht, Marihuana und Hardcore-Pornos legalisiert.

19.30 Abendessen: Hummer als Vorspeise, Dom Perignon (1953), großes saftiges Filetsteak, gefolgt von Eiscreme serviert auf bloßen Brüsten

21.00 Napoleon Cognac und eine Cohiba Zigarre vor einem Großbildschirm-Fernseher, Sportschau anschauen.
Preußen Münster schlägt Schalke 04 11:0
Bayern München steigt in die 2. Liga ab.

21.30 Sex mit drei Frauen (alle drei mit lesbischen Neigungen)

23.00 Massage und Bad im Whirlpool, dazu eine leckere Pizza und ein reinigendes Helles

23.30 Gute-Nacht-Blow-Job

23.45 Alleine im Bett liegen

23.50 Ein 12sekündiger Furz, der die Tonart 4mal wechselt und den Hund nötigt, den Raum zu verlassen.


----------



## nevada (26 Dez. 2007)

Mitunter lässt die Wortwahl etwas zu wünschen übrig ... 
*06.15 Einen geblasen bekommen* 
*06.30 Großer befriedigender Morgenschiß* 
*18.45 Scheißen, Duschen, Rasieren*


----------



## 111333555 (29 Dez. 2007)

nevada schrieb:


> Mitunter lässt die Wortwahl etwas zu wünschen übrig ...
> *06.15 Einen geblasen bekommen*
> *06.30 Großer befriedigender Morgenschiß*
> *18.45 Scheißen, Duschen, Rasieren*



ist doch noch harmlos und außerdem sollte man verstehen wie dieser thread gemeint ist...

danke katzun


----------

